# direct vent question



## kobudo (Jun 1, 2009)

When hooking up a direct vent propane heater is there any way to extend the exterior portion.
I have a situation where I don't want condensation to occur on the exterior wall oposite of where I would have the heater installed.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 2, 2009)

How far do you want to extend it?
Standard vinyl siding shields extend the cap about 3-4".
I've seen em stuck even farther out & altho they looked FUGLY!
They work fine as long as you don't exceed the horizontal guidelines of the unit...
HTH


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 2, 2009)

See your manual - I think it should be possible, but I'm not a gas tech, so I don't know just how...  I'm also moving this to the Gas Chamber room as you may get a better response there....

Gooserider


----------



## kobudo (Jun 2, 2009)

It is kind of a unique situation.
The building is up on piers.  I need to have the heater on the interior South wall.  I can't have condensation on the exterior South because that is underneath the building and it would pose problems with the exterior bottom of the building.  I would like to route it around the corner to the East wall but I'm not sure if two 90* turns will be permitted.  I don't have a heater purchased yet.  Just wondering if their is a HVAC guy reading this......


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 2, 2009)

Most products have their manuals available online - I would pick a likely candidate for purchase, download it's manual and see what it says about chimney layout...  Given that most of this sort of thing is governed by codes, I would expect that the info in one manual would be pretty typical of all of them.

Gooserider


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 17, 2009)

kobudo said:
			
		

> It is kind of a unique situation.
> but I'm not sure if two 90* turns will be permitted. ......



typically yes, if you have enough vertical rise.

as stated above, only the specific manual can tell you


----------

